# Do I have a cork problem?



## TonyP (May 8, 2013)

I bottled some wine yesterday and noticed the imperfections (lenticels) on the colmated corks were greater than I expected. (I bottled the wine with them anyway.) Now I'm concerned. I split a cork to see the interior and found what I'm showing in the picture. Disregard the damage on the edges, caused when I split the cork What's going on? Should I replace the corks? BTW, I never split a cork before so I don't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2013)

Where did you get these corks? Im willing to bet they were the cheapest 1's there! Do yourself a fvaor and dont be cheap when buying corks! This is the 1 biggest thing that will protect your babies for the long haul especially when subjected to not so great or even bad wine storage conditions like most of us are stuck with. Yeah, if you plan on aging this wine for a period of over 3 months Id recork that batch myself!


----------



## TonyP (May 8, 2013)

Wade, the corks were not expensive but not cheap either. I bought them with bottles from a winery in Virginia. Putting that aside can you tell if I have a problem? If so, what is it?


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2013)

TonyP said:


> Wade, the corks were not expensive but not cheap either. I bought them with bottles from a winery in Virginia. Putting that aside can you tell if I have a problem? If so, what is it?


Cant tell if you have a problem but those are some pretty big voids in that cork if you ask me which is typical of new growth cork.


----------



## Abrnth3 (May 8, 2013)

If the corks are a #9 and you used a floor corker, they should be compressed enough the void should not have any effect. If it is going to keep you awake at night better drink it up fast


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2013)

I am thinking the same thing, once compressed they go away. The only real test is to take 2 or 3 different corks and cut them on a band saw or something else that wont break them all up and then compare. Use new corks and not used to do this with.


----------

